# Userrechte für FTP, MYSQL usw... auf Webserver Ubuntu



## Maniac (16. Februar 2009)

Moin,

Ich habe folgendes Problem das ich irgendwie nicht durch google lösen konnte.
Ich habe meinen Webserver ubgegraded, dazu ein Backup gemacht aller Kunden und SQL datenbanken.
Voriges System:
Debian Sarge 2.1 - Confixx

Jetziges System: 
Ubuntu 5.4 - Confixx

Ich glaube ich habe den Fehler gemacht, alles per Root zurückzuspielen, auch die SQL-Datenbanken per WinSCP mit Rootrechten zurückgespielt.
Jetzt hab ich bei einem Kunden das Problem, das wenn ich mich per FTP verbinde, etwas hochlade, die Dateirechte nicht stimmen. zb. nutze ich auf einem System joomla, wenn ich dort nun ein modul installiere wie eine Bildergalerie, werden dort die falschen rechte gesetzt.
Auch mit phpMyAdmin kann ich mich mit dem user nicht verbinden.
Ich habe mittels:



> chown -R web5 /var/www/web5/


versucht die Rechte für diesen Ordner wieder dem Benutzer web5 zu geben, doch leider ohne Erfolg. Es hat sich nichts geändert.

Welche schritte sind denn noch notwendig, ohne das ich den Kunden löschen muss und neuanlegen?


----------



## Ch (16. Februar 2009)

Hi,

würde sagen chown ist schon richtig, aber die Gruppe fehlt z.B.


```
chown -R web5:users /var/www/web5/
```

Gruss


----------



## Maniac (17. Februar 2009)

Ok, ich habe auch festgestellt das den Rechten mehr nicht stimmt.
auszug aus:

```
ls -l /var/www/web5/
```


```
drwxr-x---  2 root www-data 4096 2008-12-15 14:03 atd
drwxr-x---  2 web5 web5     4096 2008-12-15 14:03 backup
drwxr-x---  2 web5 www-data 4096 2008-12-15 14:03 files
drwxr-x--- 30 web5 www-data 4096 2009-01-05 17:29 html
drwxr-x---  2 root web5     4096 2008-12-15 14:03 log
drwxrwx---  2 web5 www-data 4096 2009-02-16 09:05 phptmp
drwxrwx---  2 web5 web5     4096 2008-12-15 14:03 restore
```

bei web1 zb ist es so:

```
drwxr-x--- 2 root www-data 4096 2008-12-15 13:49 atd
drwxr-x--- 2 root web1     4096 2008-12-15 13:49 backup
drwxr-x--- 2 web1 www-data 4096 2008-12-15 13:49 files
drwxr-x--- 4 web1 www-data 4096 2008-12-15 13:58 html
drwxr-x--- 2 root web1     4096 2008-12-15 13:49 log
drwxrwx--- 2 web1 www-data 4096 2008-12-15 14:41 phptmp
drwxrwx--- 2 root web1     4096 2008-12-15 13:49 restore
```
web4:

```
drwxr-x--- 2 root www-data 4096 2008-12-15 14:03 atd
drwxr-x--- 2 root web4     4096 2008-12-15 14:03 backup
drwxr-x--- 2 web4 www-data 4096 2008-12-15 14:03 files
drwxr-x--- 4 web4 www-data 4096 2008-12-15 15:05 html
drwxr-x--- 2 root web4     4096 2009-02-16 13:32 log
drwxrwx--- 2 web4 www-data 4096 2009-02-13 10:26 phptmp
drwxrwx--- 2 root web4     4096 2008-12-15 14:03 restore
```
Hier verblüfft mich die zahl 30 ein wenig.........


----------



## Maniac (20. Februar 2009)

Hat keiner eine Idee?


----------



## zerix (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo,

warum verblüfft dich die 30?



> Ok, ich habe auch festgestellt das den Rechten mehr nicht stimmt.



Was stimmt denn nicht?

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Maniac (20. Februar 2009)

Moin,

Die Zahl 30 verblüfft mich insofern, da bei den anderen Usern diese Zahl nicht gegeben ist.

Zb. kann ich mich über Confixx nicht mit den Userdaten per phpMyAdmin einloggen.
Könnte aber daran liegen das ich die DB als Root zurückgespielt habe. 

Wie schaffe ich es nur ohne diesen User zu löschen und neu anzulegen das der wieder die vollen Rechte hat? Wie gesagt, alles was ich per Script hochlade und installiere, wie zb. Joomla-Plugins/Module werden nicht mit den richtigen Rechten ausgestattet. Diese muss ich dann per Hand setzen und das sollte ja auch nicht sein.


----------

